# Dual purpose lab breeders?



## Congareelabs (May 7, 2014)

Mornin fellow hunters,

I recently lost Goose my choc lab male around six months ago. He was my first hunting retriever I ever purchased and trained myself with the intent on having a companion as well as a waterfowl retriever to take along with me in the blind. I purchased him from a small kennel in GA and couldnt have been more pleased with what I turned out with. He was the most forgiving dog and had the eagerness to please that I needed in training my first gundog, if werent for that I dont know if we would have made it through FF,CC and all the training as easy as we did. He was a fine looking animal around 93lbs that resembled the english type build with a large frame and height that gave him power to fight the current and wind where I hunt,(divers in the gulf of FL mostly). I didnt know it then when looking for a kennel/breeder about the field/english/british types of labs that are used for different purposes such as field trials and what not, I was just looking for good looking parents with hunting background that was evident from the pedigree which I found in the GA kennel.He was JH titled and coulda passed SH no problem but I never bothered titling him. I took him to one hunttest to run him just to see what they were about when he was a year and a half old, and would have gotten into them more but I choose to spend all my extra time and money into actual hunting! Goose's sire and dam both were titled in akc and the lineage going back was spotted with different titles as well so I was sold. He turned out to be exactly what I needed. In losing him I found out just how much this dog meant to me and my passion for duck hunting. Taking a pup from 7 weeks and molding him into the perfect companion/retirever was the most exciting thing I had ever done. I am somewhat younger, 25yrs of age single with no kids and he was my everything. He was a inside dog, very social and did absolutely evrything with me whether it be to the gas station, to the beach, beach bars and pubs (yes he was a chick magnet for sure...) it didnt matter he just loved being around his master and meeting new people. Now that ive been through the grieving process I checked with the kennel I got him from and since learned that his parents have also both passed, and the new dogs that they have gotten into there kennel I dont know too much about so Ive been branching out looking all over the country for my next gundog. I have been talking with kennels, looking over websites such as gundogbreeders and all the others but still havent found what im looking for. I would like to have a dog with large frame for power and also I just like the overall look of the enlgish type dogs, and I am looking for a decent amount of hunting background titles and such for desire and high drive for trainability. And undoubtedly I would like to get another chocolate just to memoralize last partner. 

I enjoy this forum alot and check it often. There is a wealth of knowlegde here and its great to be able to connect with people who share the same passion and love for a great gundog. They bring much more to peoples lives than some people ever know. I posted two pics of my old partner. 

I figured this was the best place to start since I am sorta at a standstill in my search. If anyone knows of any breedings or kennels who might have what im looking for then Id love to hear from you. 

Thanks in advance,
JG


----------



## P J (Dec 10, 2009)

Check your private messages. 

If you are in still in Georgia, you may want to look at www.alducks.com website too.


----------



## .44 magnum (Feb 20, 2014)

If you contact Mike or Judy Meriman they can help you.. They produced a Master Hunter who also is a bench Champion.

http://marjolabradors.weebly.com/rudy.html


----------



## Gary M (Dec 5, 2008)

Great story! Thanks for sharing it. You might want to look at this. The breeding is in Central FL, but not that far. 
http://www.kerrybrooksvince.com/puppy.htm#Bonnie

Also, highly recommend Kerrybrook Labrador Retrievers.
https://www.facebook.com/kerrybrook.labradorretrievers

Good luck!


----------



## Oz1 (Dec 9, 2011)

I'll second that on Kerrybrook. Contact Chris Wincek, really nice and knowledgable guy. Oz


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

Gary M said:


> Great story! Thanks for sharing it. You might want to look at this. The breeding is in Central FL, but not that far.
> http://www.kerrybrooksvince.com/puppy.htm#Bonnie
> 
> Also, highly recommend Kerrybrook Labrador Retrievers.
> ...


However, he doesnt breed chocolates if thats a concern. 
Check out Windycanyon ,shes on here, she does do some chocolates,and her dogs tend to be able to do the work while still having the show look (not as overdone-) may be up your alley.. Anne?? Help a guy out


----------



## Peter G Lippert (Mar 26, 2011)

Welcome to the RTF!

I too share your want for a dog that looks as good as he works. You will find that some on this forum don't agree with that. But none the less I have done a lot of research being that I am in getting a new pup due home in the end of august. Some places that look great to me are autreykennels.com and akinslabs.com I am getting pup out of akins labs out of the Doc x Lucy litter. This litter will be between 85-95 pounds and tall and lean. The dam has a hunting bloodline while the sire is out of showlines.


----------



## weathered (Mar 17, 2011)

If you want a good looking chocolate with lots of desire, look at Chilbrook Labs. Ranger throws pups with drive. http://www.chilbrook.com/ranger.html

I have a pup from him who is two. Very well built, very athletic, and will retrieve all day long. 2 Master passes with me, a novice, handling him. 
I will say the "dual" dogs are hard to find, even harder in chocolate. See here: http://www.thelabradorclub.com/subpages/multi_titled_dogs.php

There is another kennel, I'll have to look around that has several duals, though mostly black I think.-
Found it: Lands End Labradors. And noticed a few choco pups in the pictures.


----------



## Congareelabs (May 7, 2014)

Wow thanks you all for the great suggestions. I have been looking into all these kennels today while ive had down time at work. Im a firefighter and weve been slow today. All these kennels seem to be producing what ive been looking for. Gary I looked into the litter out of VincexBonnie in FL and there all sold out but the sire vince and the Bio on him sounds like a exact replica of my boy Goose I had. I read what he had to say in his bio and it was scary how similar they seemed! Also MARJO Labs seemed spot on as well, fine lookin retrievers. I like the look of Akins Stud "Cash" PLIPPERT. 

Weathered, I looked into chilbrook and seen the sire you spoke about Ranger. I gave them a call and waiting to hear back from the kennel owners.

Again thanks and any more info is appreciated!


----------



## kelrobin (Aug 12, 2013)

I don't think the Merians (Mar-Jo) breed many chocolate.

Debby Kay at Chillibrook is a good place to start also as someone mentioned.


----------



## whistle_wings (Dec 2, 2013)

I agree with kerrybrooks, I have a Vince x Jazz daughter.
Another qualitly Kennel is Deep Run Farms outside of DC, 
They have 3 males that are Ch/MH, Phyillis and Jack run a Grade A operation

If you really dead set on chocolates, Check out Cresthill Kennels, they are a bit pricey but it is an investment for 12-15 years
Hope this helps but these are breeders in my neck of the woods


----------



## Nicole (Jul 8, 2007)

Why not go back to the kennel you got your boy from? Or post your dogs pedigree (or parents names) so we can point you in that direction.


----------



## kona's mom (Dec 30, 2008)

I second Chilbrook. Also check out Palmetto Gund Dogs in SC. They just had a litter of black and chocolates this weekend


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

You've gotten some good suggestions there. If indeed you are looking for chocolate, it'd be good to get on a breeder's wait list now if your part of the country is like mine. There are not that many "all arounder" type breeders out there, and my chocolates seem to have long wait lists especially. I already have at least 8 waiting for a litter that won't be bred until January... You'd think chocolate was the new black in the NW-- Best of luck! Anne


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

windycanyon said:


> You'd think chocolate was the new black in the NW-- Best of luck! Anne


Not here, Anne  black is where its at in my house, lol


----------



## slzigler (Jul 30, 2013)

The look you are wanting to find is going to be difficult I was in the same boat not too long ago! Its disappointing.... anywho I would recommend you talking to Amy Avery out in NC. I just got my pup from her (featured in my avatar) she should develop more of the looks you were describing (Sugar her mom was 80lbs). She also has a litter due soon with a part english sire. She offers all three colors, well worth a look in my opinion. http://www.akskennels.net/id1.html


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

Billie said:


> Not here, Anne  black is where its at in my house, lol


Love my blacks too, Billie!!!! But I do like a nice looking chocolate as well, and find the coats are probably the best of the bunch. Yellow is last on my list...


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

I don't know how hard you hunt but you mention divers in the gulf, that's going to require some drive. So do you want/need a ton of drive? Do you want/need the off switch around the house to be off off or just kind of off?  my definition of blocky head and yours may be completely different. Many hardcore field trial pedigree dogs fit my idea of great looks but you may want one that looks like a solid colored Rottweiler so give a bit more description and some pics of dogs you like maybe?


----------



## weathered (Mar 17, 2011)

_






_

This is my Chilbrook Lone Ranger pup, he was not yet a year old in this pic. He definitely has a show look, but he is not a plodder. He is a fast, hard driving dog. He looks like a body builder with all his muscles now that he is mature.


----------



## wheelhorse (Nov 13, 2005)

This is my girl, Tally. Show bred dam though never shown, by a Ch/MH QAA sire









And my boy, Deacon. Same mother, by a Ch/MH









Deacon has his SH and is an active HRD dog (human remains detection) with me as his handler, with the state of Virginia. Tally is a few years younger, but will be doing the same as her brother by next year.

You can find the dual bred, as there is more than one breeder out there that likes the classic looks as well as the classic drive. Most are small time breeders that know what they want and breed only occasionally.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Breeding a really good field dog to a really pretty dog is JUST as likely to result in an ugly dawg that won't hunt.

We ain't mixing paint here regards

Bubba


----------



## wheelhorse (Nov 13, 2005)

Bubba said:


> Breeding a really good field dog to a really pretty dog is JUST as likely to result in an ugly dawg that won't hunt.


And you can breed two really good field dogs together and get an ugly dog that can't hunt. 

Just mixin' DNA, here regards


----------



## weathered (Mar 17, 2011)

How could we forget, High Voltage Retrievers. http://www.highvoltageretrievers.com/LabradorPuppies.html

Looks like they have or had a litter with some chocolates.


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

I would not worry about color, and look for a breeding with Kenny Girot's dog Vince x appropriate bitch. I have judged Vince in both HT venues, and he can do the work.


----------



## sagorskim (Apr 1, 2016)

Hi! Can you give an updated? Where did you end up getting your lab from? Would you recommend the breeder? I'm looking for the same thing! Thanks.


----------

